# NEW AUTO???



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am trying to decide between 3 new autos being the Versa Max, A400, and the SX3. Right now I am leaning towards the Versa Max but just wanted to hear what some other people thought before I jumped in and bought it.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd say they are all good.I'd pick the one that comes up/swings the best for you.


----------



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

id go with the sx3.. i bought one and absolutely love the gun. shoulders good, its light, its very easy to tear apart and clean


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Bought a Versa Max last year and have had no troubles at all with it, shoots very nice and doesn't knock your shoulder off....

Any of them guns would be a good choice, just whatever fit's you best....


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Picked up a Beretta A400 Unico. Love it, shot geese with 3 1/2 in mags and 5 stand with 7/8 oz loads. Can't wait for pheasant season!!


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

It's not on the poster's list, but I really like my Benelli 20 ga. M2 -- I have the 24" barrel model with the recoil suppression system and the synthetic stock and forearm. I've shot light, 2.75" dove / quail loads and heavy 3" lead loads for pheasant and partridge with this gun and felt recoil is negligible. The gun is a very light carry for long days afield and fits me well.

Although I prefer O/U's for pheasant hunting and usually shoot a Citori in either 20 or 28 ga. for these birds, the M2 will get its share of field time on a couple of ND hunts planned for 2012. I can somewhat offset the O/U's advantages with 2 chokes by loading a shell "system" in the M2.

There are lots of good gun choices out there and, is often the case, gun fit is perhaps the most important criterion in selecting a new gun.


----------

